# Jersey Wooly kit



## lilangelhotots (Dec 26, 2008)

I am thrilled to say that this little kit appears to be well fed now!!:biggrin2:I guess Zita just needed some time to get her milk in and she's taking good care of this little one. Here are some pictures!

Mom:






Dad:





Baby pics:
















ETA: He/she was born Dec. 23rd


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2008)

Aw that's lovely he looks nice and plump! Very cute baby congrats!


----------



## polly (Dec 26, 2008)

They are lovely and the baby is doing great I am so chuffed for you I know how hard it can be when a few litters don't go right :?Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 27, 2008)

Thats so great your baby is doing good. We are gonna need regular updates with photo's


----------



## lilangelhotots (Dec 27, 2008)

Day 4: Baby has hair coming in! He/she squeaked and peepee'd on me too. Such a strong, wiggly kit, it was hard to get a good picture.


----------



## polly (Dec 27, 2008)

Looking good and thats a nice nest as well !


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 27, 2008)

The baby looks really healthy and cute, well done momma bun!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 27, 2008)

AHH what a cutie.


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm glad a kit finally survived a bit.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 28, 2008)

OMG! look at that nice round tummy on that sweet baby! 

I'm so happy she's taking care of him now!


----------



## lilangelhotots (Dec 28, 2008)

Day 5: I think he/she has grown a little bit! Big tummy now.






My little girl-so excited to finallybe holding our first baby bun.:






ETA: Zita's pooping in the nestbox...should I clean it out completely?? The poop isn't by the baby, it looks like she hops in head first and lets the baby nurse that way.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats! So happy to a lil round tummy! (It's nerve wracking waiting for the milk to come in!) Best wishes for the little tyke!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 30, 2008)

What a cute little bunner! I love how they look like puppies at this stage!:inlove:


----------



## lilangelhotots (Dec 30, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 30, 2008)

Aw it's getting all furry! That's one big, healthy, spoiled bunny :biggrin2:Congrats again!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 30, 2008)

CUTE OVERLOAD!!

What a lucky little bunner! S/He should grow to a very healthy size, having mama to himself!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Dec 30, 2008)

About the poop - That is what the baby will eat while in the box. Don't clean the box out unless it is wet.

Congrats 

Sharon


----------



## BSAR (Jan 4, 2009)

aww! So cute!! Your daughter looks really happy!

Momma and daddy bun are gorgeous!!!


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw a lovely big baby bun belly That fur is gonna be beautiful ink iris:

Jo xx


----------



## lilangelhotots (Jan 5, 2009)

Video:

http://4kingsrabbitry.smugmug.com/gallery/7020852_HV748#449505968_PGNgm-A-LB

I think we have a little doe!! She's so super cute, I can't get over how quickly they grow.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 5, 2009)

:inlove:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful little bun!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 5, 2009)

Omg she's such a sweetie!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 5, 2009)

She looks like a little cotton ball!  I can't wait until she "poofs"!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 5, 2009)

Baby is so CUTE...:hearts


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 8, 2009)

Aw holy cuteness...:inlove:

Are you keeping her? I wouldn't be able to let that bun go if she was mine.

Jo xx


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 8, 2009)

She is so cute:shock::shock:!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 10, 2009)

How Sweet!:heartbeat:


----------



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Jan 10, 2009)

Very cute!!!! I remember when mine looked like that.
Congratulations!!!!

-Hannah


:stork:


----------

